# Pentax MX



## Youngun (Dec 7, 2005)

I found one of these things in my basement with a 50 1.4. The meter still works, but I think that the shutter has locked. Anyone still use one and maybe know how much it might cost to fix? I think it would be really awesome to shoot some with this camera.


----------



## usayit (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes... It would be an very nice camera to shoot with.  Unfortunately, it usually costs more than the camera itself to repair.  My only recommendation is to contact www.camerarepair.com and see what they say.


----------



## Don Allison (Dec 7, 2005)

From what I hear that 50mm, 1.4 lens is one of the better made by Takumar, especially if it is the Super or SMC. You may want to hold onto the lens and pick up a body cheap on e-bay.


----------



## Youngun (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't remember what kind of 50 is. It didn't look to be in the best shape tho. How hard are cameras like this to find nowadays? It would be a great learning experience to just have one of these around.


----------



## Eric. (Dec 7, 2005)

Ooooh. I use this camera. It's amazing for learning. The light meter is one of the best designs in those old cameras I've used. If you can get it fixed for reasonable, sweet. If not, you should be able to find a body for 100-200$


----------



## &Denekamp (Dec 8, 2005)

I own a pentax MX myself, its an awsome camera! I've got it with the 50mm 1.7, I'm still looking for an 1.4 or 1.2. If you can get yours fixed for cheap, that would be great! if not, try to pick up a body from ebay, as others suggested.

Just curious, what do you mean by the shutter being locked? won't the shutter button compress? or is the shutter jus not responding to the shutter button?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 8, 2005)

You can pick up A BODY for that lens for much less than 100-200

Practikas have the same mount and you can get them for 20-40 bucks. A one in perfect condition should be around 60-80.

Find out what lens you have.


----------



## Kent Frost (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not nearly as familiar with the MX as I am with some of Pentax's other models, so this may not apply to the MX. However, for the locked mirror, have you tried replacing the battery?


----------



## &Denekamp (Dec 9, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Practikas have the same mount and...



Ok, now you confused me.. don't practica's have the P-thread mount? and M series Pentax' the K-bajonet mount. Well, anyway, they will work with an adapter, I'm sure.


----------



## Youngun (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I put a new batter in it, and that's when the meter came on. What I mean is that I can't movie the film advance lever, and when I push the shutter it doesn't feel like there's anything connected to it. Someone else (who knows more than me) told me the shutter had locked.


----------

